# Programming Links, All Levels and Types



## TIGR (Jun 9, 2010)

*Purpose*
This thread is a collection of links containing free useful information for scripting/programming in multiple languages and at all levels. Suggestions for additions are welcomed.

*Notes*
The thread is not for discussion or programming support; start your own thread for specific questions. Please only post suggested links and the category under which they belong.
Credit goes to _MrSeanKon_ for posting an earlier thread from which this originally took much of its content. This is that thread's up-to-date replacement.
Please report any broken links to me via PM.
Request to moderators: please remove any spam.





*General / Miscellaneous / Multiple Languages*
List of programming languages (Wikipedia)
W3Schools
Apple Developer Tools
Dr Dobb's portal
Programming forums
Design and analysis of algorithms
Apache Ant
ANTLR parser generator
Pascal (Wikipedia)
ALGOL (Wikipedia)
Lisp (Wikipedia)
MFC (Wikipedia)
Bruce Eckel's online books!
MSDN forums
Programmer's Heaven
Free programming resources
FunctionX
Planet Source Code
Codeguru
pinvoke.net: the interop wiki!


*Assembly*
Why Program in Assembly (Aoaforums)
Assembly Language Tutorials
Assembly for Linux
Linux assembly
Assembly tutorials and links


*General C/C++*
C++ programming
C++ about
CoderSource.net
Dennis Ritchie page
Bjarne Stroustrup page
C++ FAQ LITE
Standard C++ Library Class Reference
Compilers, cross-compilers, interpreters for ANSI C and ANSI C++
UNIX System Calls and Subroutines using C
GIDForums
cplusplus.com


*C#*
C# Computing
C# Station
C# Practical Learning
World's Greatest C# Community
C# Corner
XNA Tutorials 1
XNA Tutorials 2


*C++ Builder*
Borland corporation
Dr. Bob's C++ Builder gate
Temporal doorway


*C++ Builder and Delphi components*
LMD tools Freeware Edition
Component source
TMS software


*COBOL*
The COBOL center


*Design patterns*
Software design pattern (Wikipedia)
Overview of design patterns


*Delphi*
Delphi source
Delphi pages
Delphi central
Delphi land
Delphi super page 
Torry's Delphi pages


*Fortran*
 90 Tutorials


*Java*
IBM
JavaTM 2 Platform Standard Edition 5.0
Java Boutique
Java Coffee Break
JSP tutorial
Java API reference


*Numerical Analysis*
Numerical Recipes
GMP (Multiprecision Library)


*Objective-C*
Objective-C
Objective-C: A Primer

*Perl*
The source for Perl


*PHP*
PHP net
PHP tutorials


*Python*
Python official site
Learning Python (for the complete noob)
Think Python - How to Think Like a Computer Scientist (Free Book)


*Ruby*
Ruby


*Verilog*
Verilog tutorial


*VHDL*
VHDL tutorial
Doulos


*Video Game Programming/Development*
Game Programming (Wikipedia)
GameDev.net Developer Community
C++ Game Programming Resource Center (Deitel)
Game Development (Stack Exchange)
The Game Programming Wiki


*Visual Basic*
Visual Basic Tutorial
Xtreme Visual Basic talk
VBForums
VB helper


*Visual Studio*
.net Charting
Dundas Chart for .NET
AJAX
Teechart
Visual Assist X


*Windows programming*
MSDN
COM technologies


*Web services*
WWW consortium
Web services.org
Webmonkey


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 9, 2010)

Was trying to learn programming some time ago, but I failed to find any guides. This will get me past summer easily . My thanks to both you and MrSeanKon.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 9, 2010)

Previous thread closed, this one stuck. You're in business TIGR


----------



## Zyon (Mar 20, 2011)

Could you please add http://www.cplusplus.com because it contains all the references to C++'s standard library (some even comes with example) which should be very beneficial.


----------



## TIGR (Mar 20, 2011)

Zyon said:


> Could you please add http://www.cplusplus.com because it contains all the references to C++'s standard library (some even comes with example) which should be very beneficial.



I checked the site over and it looks like a good addition. Added to the list. Thanks Zyon.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Apr 19, 2011)

Great list!

I was looking and I didn't see pinvoke.net.  It's a collection of wisdom on using unmanaged APIs in .NET languages.  I'm not sure which heading it would go under though.  I guess maybe "Windows Programming"?


----------



## Kreij (Apr 19, 2011)

Since it's only used for managed languages maybe put a link in both C# and VB?
Just a thought.

BTW ... always use that sight for my interop needs.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 19, 2012)

Python e-book: How to think like a Computer Scientist: Learning with Python (PDF)


----------



## TIGR (Jul 19, 2012)

Updated, re-vetted, and reformatted!


----------



## Wells (Oct 17, 2012)

that#s quite useful. I'm checking all the links. thx


----------



## punisher186 (Oct 17, 2012)

One of the best 2.x Python tutorials: http://learn-to-program.net/index.html


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 17, 2012)

Any R users?


----------



## GSquadron (Oct 17, 2012)

Add my website pls...
www.anothergames.com

Edit: Category varies


----------



## TIGR (Oct 18, 2012)

Updated and re-vetted. Let me know if I missed anything. 

Added new section for video game programming/development.



punisher186 said:


> One of the best 2.x Python tutorials: http://learn-to-program.net/index.html



Thanks, added!



Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Add my website pls...
> www.anothergames.com
> 
> Edit: Category varies



PM'd.


----------



## ramjithunder24 (Apr 18, 2022)

Fourstaff said:


> Any R users?


Kinda late- but here!


----------

